# Water Temperature



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Can Anyone help Please? The Temperature in the shower starts off very hot and turning the Knob for temp doesnt seem to have much effect,eventually as water is used it settles down, but by then it turns cold,any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Autotrail Mohican


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ours is very sensitive and the slightest movement turns it from freeze to scald. It's one of those taps where it is left/right adjustment for temperature and up/ down for flow.

We seem to have solved it by fitting a trigger operated shower head. Now we can adjust the temperature before we undress. It's still not easy but at least you've got specs on and are not getting wet. Once adjusted it then maintains the set temperature throughout the shower. 

G


----------



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Grizzly, have also fitted a trigger shower head, but still difficult to maintain an even temperature 8O


----------

